# Ultimate fail safe dosing system.....



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

completely manual, lol. Have all my volumes broken down into a daily dose. This is a 14 day cycle. Kent was nice enough to send me a sheet of which supplements can and can't be mixed, so everything is set up accordingly. Stand is made from acrylic. Holes were all machined on a CNC mill. Vials are 4mL and 10mL, ordered off e-bay. Some missing because I am still waiting for a shipment to arrive.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

That is awesome Kamil


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

This is awesome. Can you please also tell us what you will put in those bottles?


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I was considering a dosing unit, as for the last 8 years my dosing has been a weekly eyeball dump of additives, lol. I figured stuff would benefit from a daily maintained supply, rather than weekly replace all depleted. My concern has always been with a dosing unit failing and not turning off a pump. Lets face it, electronics fail, no matter how expensive they may be.

In the big vial is coral vite, essential elements, and tech CB part A (calcium). One daily small vial is magnesium. Other daily small vial is tech CB part B (buffer), and the every other day small vial is coral accel.


----------

